# What rug do you use to keep your gey horses clean



## eccles alley (21 May 2012)

I have a grey horse, well actually she is white. In the summer I struggle to fing a rug that is not too thick, but keeps those stable stains out. She just seems to know when I am off eventing early and there are those lovely yellow stains. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good rug but not too expensive


----------



## nikicb (21 May 2012)

eccles alley said:



			I have a grey horse, well actually she is white. In the summer I struggle to fing a rug that is not too thick, but keeps those stable stains out. She just seems to know when I am off eventing early and there are those lovely yellow stains. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good rug but not too expensive

Click to expand...

I have two greys including one totally white pony.  The pony isn't rugged at all in the summer, only just got the horse so will probably just put a summer sheet on him overnight.  Although it won't make much difference as he seems to like using his poo pile as a pillow.    I just use a towel and hot water to get rid of the stains in the morning if I need to.


----------



## Britestar (21 May 2012)

Its called a hose pipe! Seriously use a lightweight turnout rug and wash the sticky out bits.


----------



## Laafet (21 May 2012)

I found that rugs make it worse, as you get a tide line. Mine is out unrugged now and happy, much happier than the other white horses at the yard who are like swaddled babies.


----------



## bounce (21 May 2012)

I find a bath the night before along with a squirt of show shine and a late night tidy of the stable ensuring clean fresh bedding on top does the trick and any stains in the morning are just scrubbed with the spray shampoo stain remover and a sponge.  I don't rug in the summer.


----------



## NinjaPony (21 May 2012)

I show so my pony has to be spotless, so I use thermatex leg wraps which don't heat his legs up, a lycra hood and a no fill turnout rug on top as that stops the stains soaking through. His tail is also bagged.


----------



## walker1234 (22 May 2012)

I use a lightweight fly rug with neck.  Works a treat


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 May 2012)

Nothing can keep a gey horse clean  
Sorry couldn't resist!!!


----------



## legaldancer (22 May 2012)

walker1234 said:



			I use a lightweight fly rug with neck.  Works a treat
		
Click to expand...

That's what I used when I had a grey. It was a thicker plastic mesh rather than the net curtain type, but she was always spotless and coat looked groomed too. If I put it on over dirty bits, ie saddle mark etc, she'd be clean the next day. Magic!


----------



## ironhorse (22 May 2012)

Lightweight turnout, lycra hood, tail bag. Skip out late at night and you should only have legs/tummy etc to do in the morning. I wouldn't go as far as leg wraps in the summer - a bit mean! 
In the morning expect the worst and get up extra early and you'll be pleasantly surprised and get time for an extra coffee! Run late and they'll be covered in poo!
Worked for me in five years of showing a grey quarter horse mare in hand and ridden!


----------



## MissSBird (22 May 2012)

Ditto the others, lightweight full neck turnout rug, lycra hood and tail bag on the night before a show. Get up early expecting to have to rebath, and hopefully have a pleasant surprise!

When it's not showtime I don't worry about stains. Life's too short!


----------



## undertheweather (23 May 2012)

The only time my mare used to come in was before a show. I would bath her, chalk her legs and stable bandage them with travel shaped gamgees. I would then put her a fleece on, or sometimes nothing, and spray and brush in some mane and tail conditioner/show shine on the tops of her legs, thighs and belly so stains come out the next day. Oh and tail bag/plait tail as she used to poo in it.


----------



## Sameru (23 May 2012)

When I am richer after payday - my horse will be in a Rambo Dustbuster but he lives out so tends not to lay in his toilet leavings


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (23 May 2012)

I find that amigo's keep the coat really clean, and it also makes their coat really smooth. I have a piebald and overo, and i use Gallop chestnut shapoo on them, it brings their grey up really vibrant! Good luck with your competeing this year


----------



## nikicb (23 May 2012)

I think a rug would have been pretty useless for my boy last night - he's spotless everywhere else.


----------



## BYR (23 May 2012)

We`ve just bought the premier equine Multi Buster rug and its brilliant, its a bit thicker than a fly sheet so it keeps the dust and dirt away but has total coverage of everywhere except the legs and face and is nice and cool for this hot weather! 

In winter we use the snuggy hoods turnout hood which keeps his head clean and just wash down the legs the morning of the show. 

I'm on my third consecutive grey now so have learnt most of the tricks! He is also on 24 hours turnout all year round so things can get pretty muddy mid winter but these precautions keep him looking smart for the ring!


----------



## PolarSkye (23 May 2012)

No rugs here either . . . Kali gets a spot clean (warm water, sponge and some elbow grease) every morning to get rid of stable stains and a good brush when he comes home to get the dust out of his coat from rolling . . . and he has a proper bath/tail/mane wash whenever the weather permits/weekly'ish.

P


----------

